# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Vertroebeling van oogvocht

## ekmrah

beste mensen, heeft iemand onder u ervaring met vertroebeling van het oogvocht. het is een probleem met rare trillingen in het oog en vreemde bewegingen. met een zonnebril op sterkte is het nog het aangenaamste.
is er ook iets aan te doen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Ekmrah,

Bent u hiermee al naar de huisarts, opticien of oogarts geweest? Misschien dat zij weten of er medicatie of een operatie of andere behandeling werkt?!
Ik heb zelf wel eens last van vlekken en/of een trillend oog, maar dat komt dan door vermoeidheid, stress of vlak voordat ik flauw val.
Ik kon hier ook weinig over vinden behalve dat het eventueel een glaucoom kon zijn en _"Het is een soort vertroebeling in je oogvocht en is absoluut niet schadelijk. Ze kunnen operatief verwijderd worden door je oogvocht te vervangen, maar dat raden ze bijna altijd af omdat je daarna kans hebt dat het sneller terugkomt of je kan staar krijgen. " (Bron; wetenschapsforum.nl)_
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## ekmrah

> Hallo Ekmrah,
> 
> Bent u hiermee al naar de huisarts, opticien of oogarts geweest? Misschien dat zij weten of er medicatie of een operatie of andere behandeling werkt?!
> Ik heb zelf wel eens last van vlekken en/of een trillend oog, maar dat komt dan door vermoeidheid, stress of vlak voordat ik flauw val.
> Ik kon hier ook weinig over vinden behalve dat het eventueel een glaucoom kon zijn en _"Het is een soort vertroebeling in je oogvocht en is absoluut niet schadelijk. Ze kunnen operatief verwijderd worden door je oogvocht te vervangen, maar dat raden ze bijna altijd af omdat je daarna kans hebt dat het sneller terugkomt of je kan staar krijgen. " (Bron; wetenschapsforum.nl)_
> Heel veel sterkte!
> 
> Lieve groet, Luuss


hallo Luus,

Ben er inderdaad mee naar de huisarts geweest die zei ongeveer hetzelfde dan jij, plus de mededeling je krijgt grijs haar rimpels en bij pech ook dit.
groetjes ekmrah.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Ekmrah,

He jammer dat de huisarts geen oplossing weet  :Frown: 
Misschien kan je bij een optometrist nog navraag doen want die is gespecialiseerd in ogen en oogaandoeningen in tegenstelling tot de huisarts.
http://www.optometrie.com/page1/page1.html hier staat een lijst met optometristen in Nederland per provincie.
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## ekmrah

Moi Luus,
gaan we zeker proberen,hartelijk bedankt.

----------


## sietske763

toevallig zag ik vorige week in een grote apotheek een flesje staan om troebele ogen weer wit en stralend te krijgen.......heb er met medewerker nog even over gesproken...ze zei nog dat ik het nog niet nodig had....
miss. is dit iets???(kan het zelf niet geloven hoor, maar ik zou het wel geprobeerd hebben maar dat zit in mij.)

----------


## ekmrah

moi Sietske, bedankt en weet je ook hoe dat spul heet.

----------


## sietske763

ja het heet bright eyes en heb het nooit eerder gezien maar ze hebben de apotheek verbouwd en ook erg uitgebreid, zodoende dat het daar te vinden was.
je zou aan je apotheek kunnen vragen of ze het kunnen bestellen voor je...
en als dat niet lukt pm ik je wel even en kan je het ws bij onze apotheek wel bestellen
succes

----------


## Suske'52

@ Luuss, weet je nog dat ik in het verleden geschreven heb over mijn zus vd. hoornvliestransplantatie ? Ze heeft nu de onderzoeken gedaan en staat op de wachtlijst het zou normaal een 6 -+ tal mndn. wachttijd zijn vr. een gepaste donor te vinden en na genezing zou er nog oogoperatie's volgen vr. behandeling - cataract altijd oog per oog zodus is ze nog een tijdje bezig . Nu volgt ze al een paar mnd. school vr. blinden ,zodat ze 'n zelfstandig leven kan lijden , ze is wel moedig tenslotte is ze al 65 jaar .

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Suske,
Ja dat weet ik nog.
Wel vervelend dat de wachtlijst zo lang is en dat er niet veel donoren zijn. Erg moedig en goed dat je zus naar een school voor blinden gaat zodat ze zelfstandig kan blijven!
Hopelijk krijgt ze een donor!
Mijn oma is vorig jaar aan ene oog geopereerd en dit jaar aan haar andere ook voor cataract en zij kan nu weer perfect zien dankzij de operatie en donor, dus ik hoop dat jou zus deze kans en dit geluk ook gaat ondervinden!

----------


## jolimans

> ja het heet bright eyes en heb het nooit eerder gezien maar ze hebben de apotheek verbouwd en ook erg uitgebreid, zodoende dat het daar te vinden was.
> je zou aan je apotheek kunnen vragen of ze het kunnen bestellen voor je...
> en als dat niet lukt pm ik je wel even en kan je het ws bij onze apotheek wel bestellen
> succes


Bright eyes is een lenzenvloeistof

----------

